# New puppy dragging her butt on the floor



## soxgrl09

This forum has become my new best friend for our new puppy. The puppy has been dragging her butt across the floors every so often. So, I'm wondering if this is something serious that I should be taking the puppy to the vet for? We just saw the vet this past Monday for her first checkup and was given a clean bill of health. They also gave me a pill to give her that day called Interceptor which I did. Her next vet appointment isn't until the second week of November. Any advice?


----------



## rannmiller

Has the puppy been dewormed? It could be worms or anal glands.


----------



## soxgrl09

I just checked the breeders papers and it says that she started the puppy on Nemex 2 at three weeks old and every week thereafter. And I thought that the Interceptor pill also that was given last Monday was for deworming? Am I wrong on this?


----------



## rannmiller

Hey, you're right! Sorry, haven't had a puppy in so long, and worming was something my mom took care of! could be anal glands then!


----------



## soxgrl09

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the anal glands problem? Is this something that I should be contacting the vet about sooner than the Nov appointment? Thanks, Rannmiller!


----------



## whiteleo

I'd at least call your vet and ask, it could be that the interceptor didn't get all the range of worms for puppies or she does need her anal glands looked at. Never can be too careful with your bundle of joy, phone calls don't cost a thing.


----------



## soxgrl09

hi again, well i called the vet this a.m. and they asked me to bring in a stool sample today. I hope it's nothing serious  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sganow

My Yorkies do this now and then. I think they just get itchy down there and do that to scratch. No health issues, could be the longer hair, or just feeling a little dirty. I think anal glands are a common reason for this also.


----------



## rannmiller

Dogs have glads by their anus that stores gross juices in it and are usually naturally expressed when the dog defecates (but it needs to be a nice, firm stool to do this). But sometimes this doesn't happen and when the anal glads get full, infected, or some other issue, then they'll scoot their butts on the floor to try to relieve the problem. It might be nice to see if your vet will check the anal glads really quickly (possibly for free since they should have been checked the first time around). Probably not something you want to wait too long on just in case. I've recently seen a ruptured/abscessed anal gland and it is horrible! So IMO better to get it checked out than risk it.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Ditto on everything rann said.

It also wouldn't be a bad idea to have your vet show you how to extract the anal glands at home. It's really simple, you just have to know how to do it right so as to not rupture anything. 

Grissom's diarrhea issues have forced me to reacquaint myself with these lovely glands I have not messed with since Champ was a puppy.


----------



## soxgrl09

well the stool sample did come back with the puppy having roundworms, so they gave me a medication called Fontal, I believe, and I had to give her 1 1/2 tabs last night, she took it fine. She did poop this a.m. but I didn't have a chance to examine it closely. Also I'm not sure if the med caused this but the puppy had dry heaves this morning, she did spit up a little flem. Is anyone familiar with the side effects of this drug. I'll go online to google it!!


----------



## soxgrl09

the med is drontal not fontal!


----------

